# Noël.



## Amok (24 Décembre 2006)

Allez, une fois n'est pas coutume ; _nous allons être gentils_... 

De la part des tenanciers de la gargote, un très bon Noël à tous !

Soyez sages et accueillez bien le barbu en rouge !


----------



## HmJ (24 Décembre 2006)

Promis, je moufte pas avant de recevoir un Mac Pro...


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Allez, une fois n'est pas coutume ; _nous allons être gentils_...
> 
> De la part des tenanciers de la gargote, un très bon Noël à tous !
> 
> Soyez sages et accueillez bien le barbu en rouge !



Ca doit cacher quelque chose, ça, c'est louche. :rateau:



Bon, allez, fraternisons:

"JOYEUX NOEL A TOUS LES MODOS"  










et bises aux autres.


----------



## joanes (24 Décembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ca doit cacher quelque chose, ça, c'est louche. :rateau:



Depuis le début de la journée j'hésitais à créer un fil pour souhaiter un bon noël à tous les malades qui traînent ici, me disant que de toute façon il serait effacé dans la seconde, mais bon je vois qu'un modo  s'y met alors :

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous qui m'êtes si cher​
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
    
   
  
:rateau:​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

sa tombe bien , j'ai vidée ma cartouche coup boul :hein: :hein: :hein: 

joyeux  Noel a toi ainsi que a toute l'equipe des verts et rouges    

......mais mes amis les bleu ne sont pas oublié :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Bon Anniversaire JeSuce.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Soyez sages et accueillez bien le barbu en rouge ! [/COLOR]


La chevrotine liée est prête... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux  Noël à tous!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Allez, une fois n'est pas coutume ; _nous allons être gentils_...
> 
> De la part des tenanciers de la gargote, un très bon Noël à tous !
> 
> Soyez sages et accueillez bien le barbu en rouge !


Mais que font les modos? Laisser ouvrir des fils de cet acabit, &#231;a me tue.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que si je tape :


```
cat /usr/share/calendar/calendar.history | grep 12/24
```

l'output me rend dubitatif :mouais:


----------



## béné (24 Décembre 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS....a tous.....et que le Pere Noel vous gate en pommethings!!!!


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

*JOYEUX NO&#203;L !!! *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos vux. Un très heureux Noël à toutes celles et à tous ceux qui subissent mon humeur changeante à longueur d'année, avec une mention particulière pour nos modérateurs dont l'efficacité n'a d'égal que le _sex appeal_ (à piles en ce qui concerne l'Amok bien sûr)


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Soyez sages et accueillez bien le barbu en rouge !



Vas-y Doc, fonce, laisse tomber la veuve pour ce soir, tire lui le jus et bourre toi la gueule 

de mon côté on l'attends de pied ferme, chacun muni d'un objet pour pouvoir lui faire la peau, de la mort au rat pour les rennes sur le toit, des pétards et des fils electriques dénudés dans le conduit de la cheminée,  un piège à loup aux pieds de la dite cheminée, on vas bouffer de la vieille charogne capitaliste alcoolique ce soir Mouaaaaiiiiiiiiissssss


----------



## Klakmuf (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeuse nouille et beaux nénés !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Attention à la crise de foie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Merdasse! Je peux plus canarder au cassoulet!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2006)

Tout plein d'amour, de joie, d'amitié et de bonheur à Toutes et Tous ... Que ce Noël vous apporte tout ce que vous désirez et même plus si affinités ...
La vie sera belle ce soir ... j'en suis certain !!!!!!!!!!!!
Je vous embrasse ....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Vas-y Doc, fonce, laisse tomber la veuve pour ce soir, tire lui le jus et bourre toi la gueule


Tu es un affreux.  :love:

Mais tu n'es pas que cela.

Joyeux Noël à toi, beau voyou.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Décembre 2006)

Un très joyeux Noël à tous !!


Profitons du moment présent avec une tendre pensée pour ceux qui sont seuls ou en hôpital.



A très bientôt, je vous embrasse sympathiquement.


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

JOYEUX NOEL !


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2006)

Bon Noël à tous les modos !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Décembre 2006)

Bon r&#233;veillon & joyeux No&#235;l &#224; tous!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonnes fêtes à tous

Oubliez  vos soucis divers,  faites pas la tronche à la personne qui vous offre encore cette année  un machin hyper moche ( que vous revendrez sur ebay) ou à telle autre qui va , comme chaque année, raconter pour la 3 è fois la même histoire suite à 4 apéros tassés, soyez gentils avec les nenfants suréxcités ( ou scotchés à leurs jeux), et que oui il y aura pas assez de pain mais c'est pas grave ,  qu'est ce qu'on est gatés cette année ,  tout ca.

Bien entendu ,  les bobos zé les militants  , n'oubliez pas votre petite pensée  de rigueur, vite fait , entre deux gorgées de cet excellent vin , pour ceux qui sont moins gatés que vous. Et retournez à la sono , c'est vous qui êtes chargé de la musique cette année , vous l'avez promis,  là c'est un peu fort , juste en fond,  pour pas gêner les joyeux convives en pleine libation paillarde.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux Noël à tous et toutes.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Décembre 2006)

Un très Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous! 
Que cette nuit de Noël vous soit douce et chaleureuse!
 :love:  Bises.


----------



## Vondutch (24 Décembre 2006)

*Joyeux Noël également à tous les membres du forum de MacGé!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux No&#235;l &#224; toutes et tous, de bonne ou de mauvaise humeur, petits ou gros posteurs, modo, admi ou "roturiers"  Le premier qui attrape le pompon du bonnet pr&#233;vient les autres  ​


----------



## Cillian (24 Décembre 2006)

*Noyeux Joël




à toutes et à tous*




​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

JOIE YEUX NO ELLE A TOUSS A TOO TES ET A MWOUA SEULE AUSSI :love: :love: :love: 

*BISOUSSSSS CHAUD KO LATTéS:love: :love: *


----------



## blaco (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux Noël Père Noël, tu n'auras pas froid...


----------



## blaco (24 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui ne croient plus au Père Noël, voici un sapin idéal...


----------



## Oizo (24 Décembre 2006)

... À tous ! ​


----------



## EtVlan (24 Décembre 2006)

Un très joyeux Noël à vous tous!

Que le Père Noël, avant d'entrer dans votre cheminée, passe par le Apple Store!


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux Noël à tous sur MacGé... (et un Mac au pied de la cheminée !)


----------



## spleen (24 Décembre 2006)

Moi je me suis fait mon petit Noël il y a 15 jours: un Imac 20" !!  

JOYEUX NOEL A TOUTES ET A TOUS !!!!!!!!

Que la Paix règne sur cette foutue terre.
Même entre les Mac users et les Windowsiens


----------



## Philippe (24 Décembre 2006)

Je participe... 








​


----------



## al02 (25 Décembre 2006)

JOYEUSES P&#194;QUES !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4102927 a dit:
			
		

> JOIE YEUX NO ELLE A TOUSS A TOO TES ET A MWOUA SEULE AUSSI :love: :love: :love:
> 
> *BISOUSSSSS CHAUD KO LATT&#233;S:love: :love: *


*A POIL Touma&#239;!!!!!
*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> *A POIL Toumaï!!!!!
> *


Pardon de te reprendre un soir pareil, mais on ne dis pas « À poil Toumaï ».

On dit : « À poil, tout me va. »



P.S. : Merry Xmas, Jean-Paul.


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Décembre 2006)

JOYEUX NO&#203;L! :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> JOYEUX NO&#203;L! :love:


pareil


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouaip. Pareil pour vous.

Passez de joyeuses f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e


----------



## ice (25 Décembre 2006)

JOYEUX NO&#203;L &#224; tous les membres de MacG


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2006)

*Joyeux Noël ouais... 

Tout ce que la chanson romande a de meilleur. 
*


----------



## mamyblue (25 Décembre 2006)

JOYEUX NOËL A TOUTES ET A TOUS !!! 

J'ESPERE QUE VOUS AVEZ EU LA CHANCE COMME MOI DE PASSER UNE BELLE SOIREE EN FAMILLE ! 

BONNE NUIT ET A BIENTÔT !!!


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

euh non pas tous le monde , mais qu'est que je lui ai mis à la veuve clicquot dans le ponsardin


----------



## jupiter (25 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux Noel


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

en tous cas ELLE ,elle l'a dans le joyeux!!!!!(la veuve):love::love::love::love:

par toutatis


----------



## nonos (25 Décembre 2006)

youpi!!!!
je viens d'avoir un macbook!! merci petit papa noel!!!:love: qu'il est joli ce noel
joyeuses fetes à tous


----------



## two (25 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux sol invictus


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

moi c'est une macbiture corps seul mais vision  duo  arf...
chinon.... enjoy your maquebouque


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Joyeux sol invictus



passe le bonjour à akhenaton


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2006)

ala bai un b:rateau:ien bu héhéhé bon jcroi quj:love:vé me coucher:mouais:


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

meuh non pourqqqqqquoi  out va biiien   hips.... burp et  other onomatopées


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

aaaaaalllllo   yyyyya kekunnn??,,


----------



## mamyblue (25 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> aaaaaalllllo yyyyya kekunnn??,,


yyyyya plus personne, enfin je crois... Bonne nuit


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

bonne nuit .....mais moi je reste .....seul et contre tous..... enfin ..je crois


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2006)

gné ?:mouais::sick::affraid:


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2006)

tain la faiteuh vien de se terminer, eh beh je suis le seul habitant de l'immeuble :mouais: sont tous partis les voisins... tain je vé enfin pouvoir dormir sans entendre la voisine du dessus couinner parceque son mec la tringle 45 secondes toutes les heures:modo: et la tabasser ensuite, ceux d'en face qui se tapent dessus tt la nuit, c'est noel, vais pouvoir dormir trankilll ... 


je vais déscendre en bas de l'immeuble et visser des boulons dans les portes des deux allées, et les cadenasser... ziront dormir sous les ponts ou chez leurs potes... moi je veux garder les murs pour moi tout seul  EEEENNNNNFFFFIIIIN:hein::rateau::bebe:


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

tain......  profiteuh ouam ça 3 mois que je voudrais être emmerdé .... enfin j'me comprend

m'faut une autr boutanche.......gnnnéééé


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux Noël tout le monde. 








:love:


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

ouais  ouais ouais  et ki ce t y ki se retrouve avec la veuve......l'autre .....c'est bibi


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> ouais  ouais ouais  et ki ce t y ki se retrouve avec la veuve......l'autre .....c'est bibi



On s'est tous retrouvés en sa compagnie un jour ou l'autre... 


Bonne nuit de Noël à toi malgré tout.


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Décembre 2006)

Human-Fly Image de poupoune rouge aux gros lolos trop lourds [/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parce que tu me parraines divinement que je ne t'en veux pas une miette :love:
> 
> Joyeux No&#235;l &#224; tous. Beaucoup de joie, de bonheur et de paix en cette nuit si douce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

*JOYEUX NOEL A TOUS ET A TOUTES !*


----------



## naas (25 Décembre 2006)

si vous voulez le pister 
(human fly tr&#232;s jolie fille noel :love:   )


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est marrant cette haleine d'abricotine au r&#233;veil.


----------



## naas (25 Décembre 2006)

Que personne ne touche &#224; mon repas  :bebe: 
(musique reprise de tear for fear  )


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant cette haleine d'abricotine au r&#233;veil.



T'as perdu ton avatar sous le sapin ?   ou c'est un avatarnapping en r&#232;gle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Que personne ne touche à mon repas  :bebe:
> (musique reprise de tear for fear  )


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> T'as perdu ton avatar sous le sapin ?   ou c'est un avatarnapping en règle ?



SuperMoquette est-il soluble dans l'abricotine?


:mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon Noël à tous.


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est marrant cette haleine d'abricotine au réveil.




si t'avais suivi ton conseil avec la bière il aurait pas fondu ton a vas tard

by the way:

thanks


----------



## béné (25 Décembre 2006)

Alors vos cadeaux c'est quoi?!!!:love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

des petits bouts de textes.

G&#233;-ni-al. :love:

Et le fait de pas devoir f&#234;ter no&#235;l cette ann&#233;e, c'est, comment dire, no&#235;l, quoi. Ah merde...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, un double post. 


Les 10 meilleurs chansons de 2006.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> des petits bouts de textes.
> 
> Gé-ni-al. :love:
> 
> Et le fait de pas devoir fêter noël cette année, c'est, comment dire, noël, quoi. Ah merde...





SM, remets ton avatar STP, je l'aimais bien ..... !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

.....un tas de chocolat, pas vraiment fait pour garder une taille mannequin :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;&#231;u pas vos cadeaux?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D&#233;&#231;u pas vos cadeaux?


tu crois pas si bien dire 
il y a peu j'ai post&#233; ( dans le fil anime sympas) un truc faisant ouvertement  la *PROMO* de ce genre d'attitude


pascalformac a dit:


> Attienton humour potache et ambiance ringarde  revisit&#233;e
> ( 3 pubs ebay belgique)
> 
> cadeauentrop.be  ou... Comment r&#233;agir quand &#224; Noel on vous offre un cadeau top moche


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Décembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4102853 a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Doc, fonce, laisse tomber la veuve pour ce soir, tire lui le jus et bourre toi la gueule
> 
> de mon c&#244;t&#233; on l'attends de pied ferme, chacun muni d'un objet pour pouvoir lui faire la peau, de la mort au rat pour les rennes sur le toit, des p&#233;tards et des fils electriques d&#233;nud&#233;s dans le conduit de la chemin&#233;e,  un pi&#232;ge &#224; loup aux pieds de la dite chemin&#233;e, on vas bouffer de la vieille charogne capitaliste alcoolique ce soir Mouaaaaiiiiiiiiissssss



Merry X-mas :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2006)

eh bien faut faire vite avant les soldes  pour la revente


_ Modern thing, aucun de tes liens ne fonctionne 
_


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2006)

joyeux noel


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Noyez joel !!! 

Oups pardon joyeux No&#235;l !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Merry X-mas :rateau:


ca passe pas
erreur 404


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

On doit les laissé emballer les cadeaux sur eBay ..?


----------



## meskh (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Noyez joel !!!
> 
> Oups pardon joyeux Noël !



Noyeux Joël


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> eh bien faut faire vite avant les soldes  pour la revente
> 
> 
> _ Modern thing, aucun de tes liens ne fonctionne
> _


Voici qui est corrig&#233;  :love:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... ben moi je les garderai tous cette annee...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> eh bien faut faire vite avant les soldes  pour la revente
> 
> 
> _ Modern thing, aucun de tes liens ne fonctionne
> _





Modern__Thing a dit:


> Voici qui est corrigé  :love:


ben non toujours pas

Miss Kéké,  faut pas forcer sur le nougat   
tu nous fais un plan " _et je coupe le son et je remets le son et je recoupe le son..._"?

je veux pas dire mais...
_ les gens se demandent qui a coupé_


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ...  moi je les garderai tous cette annee...




HmJ, tu veux pas une geekette accroc du Japon comme cadeau de Noël cette année? J'ai envie de voir le Japon de près   

Qui a dit cadeau empoisonné, et tromperie sur la marchandise??? :rateau:

Bon, plus sérieusement, joyeux Noël à tous avec un peu de retard


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben non toujours pas
> 
> Miss Kéké,  faut pas forcer sur le nougat
> tu nous fais un plan " _et je coupe le son et je remets le son et je recoupe le son..._"?
> ...


Ce lien-ci fonctionne  je viens de le tester  

je n'abuse jamais du nougat :love:


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est cela que tu voulais nous montrer, Modern_Thing ? 

C'est pas encore au point niveau image, mais c'est rigolo...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> HmJ, tu veux pas une geekette accroc du Japon comme cadeau de Noël cette année? J'ai envie de voir le Japon de près
> 
> Qui a dit cadeau empoisonné, et tromperie sur la marchandise??? :rateau:
> 
> Bon, plus sérieusement, joyeux Noël à tous avec un peu de retard



T'as oublié de préciser que t'étais aussi hôtesse de l'air !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Quelle cuite .
Daikiri + Vin Blanc + Vin Rouge + Bi&#232;re + Armagnac .
Sinon des v&#234;temens Hugo Boss pour le prix d'une PS3 et du parfum Solo de Loewe.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ce lien-ci fonctionne  je viens de le tester
> 
> je n'abuse jamais du nougat :love:


ok
en fait cette anime  est aussi sur Macg
là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4100287&postcount=1508


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon des vêtemens Hugo Boss...



Monsieur a bon goût...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Tu l'as dit Patti .


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle cuite .
> Daikiri + Vin Blanc + Vin Rouge + Bière + Armagnac .
> Sinon des vêtemens Hugo Boss pour le prix d'une PS3 et du parfum Solo de Loew.



Fais péter les photos !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Un pull, un livre, des chaussettes et du chocolat : me v'la habillée pour l'hiver


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle cuite .
> Daikiri + Vin Blanc + Vin Rouge + Bière + Armagnac .
> Sinon des vêtemens Hugo Boss pour le prix d'une PS3 et du parfum Solo de Loew.


tu devrais renifler , chez Loew*e*, " pour homme", assez surprenant ( très different)



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Monsieur a bon goût...


de luxe 
( et des amis ou de la famille généreuse)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Mon CyberShot est mort .





Un Polo longues manches, un pull à colle rouler, un pardessus et une écharpe .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu devrais renifler , chez Loew*e*, " pour homme", assez surprenant ( très different)


Tu as raison .


----------



## spleen (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est le même Loewe que les téléviseurs ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Monsieur a bon goût...




....... sauf pour les mélanges    !!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> C'est le m&#234;me Loewe que les t&#233;l&#233;viseurs ?


non
 Loewe  parfums 
&#233;tait une section d'une tr&#232;s ancienne entreprise de produits de luxe espagnole
( maroquinerie etc)
Absorb&#233;e par...LVMH

Loewe television est une entreprise allemande

( le seul lien est que le fondateur de la boite espagnole &#233;tait un immigr&#233; allemand du nom de Loewe)


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi, les deux derniers tomes des 1001 nuits chez La Pleiade. Superbe traduction de Jamel Eddine Bencheikh, André Miquel qui ont fait un travail remarquable, moins erotisant que les versions francaises precedentes datant du XIXe siecle... 

Ah oui : de quoi equiper mon D200 pour l'hiver aussi


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2006)

Du chocolat en quantit&#233; et de la ripaille en nombre, pour exploser mon taux de cholest&#233;rol...


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Du chocolat en quantité et de la ripaille en nombre, pour exploser mon taux de cholestérol...



Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de pire pour le foie, entre le chocolat de Noel et l'alcool du Nouvel An...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben moi, les deux derniers tomes des 1001 nuits chez La Pleiade. Superbe traduction de Jamel Eddine Bencheikh, André Miquel qui ont fait un travail remarquable, moins erotisant que les versions francaises precedentes datant du XIXe siecle...
> :


très bien ca  
( perso j'ai du mal avec la typo pleiade , je suis passé par les versions sindbad et /ou folio)


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> tr&#232;s bien ca
> ( perso j'ai du mal avec la typo pleiade , je suis pass&#233; par les versions sindbad et /ou folio)



C'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas toujours au top, mais moi qui demenage souvent j'apprecie ce gain de place (et de poids !). Allier beaux ecrits et beaux objets, pour cet espece de capitaliste materialiste que je suis.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas toujours au top, mais moi qui demenage souvent j'apprecie ce gain de place (et de poids !). Allier beaux ecrits et beaux objets, pour cet espece de capitaliste materialiste que je suis.


Et les annexes !!
C'est un des vrais plus de la Pleiade , les notes , les complements , divers versions etc etc
( j'ai recu , par petit bout , les oeuvres completes de Honor&#233; de B, et je dois dire que je les ai rarement ouvertes , dans cette &#233;dition l&#224

D'autres pleiades sont devenu(e)s des outils pr&#233;cieux

Et je signale &#224; ceux qui h&#233;siteraient 
comparez  le papier d'une &#233;dition de poche et une &#233;dition pleiade apr&#232;s quelques ann&#233;es sur une &#233;tag&#232;re...
Et m&#234;me financierement faites le calcul , pour certaines choses c'est une tr&#232;s bonne affaire


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2006)

mes &#233;l&#232;ves m'ont offert une parure de stylo, plus un autre stylo et sa trousse, plus une fontaine decorative, plus un chameau en miniature...  plus une boite de chocolats rochers ... de l'ambassadeur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> resultat : mes collegues me haient!


Laisse-moi deviner Ta matière, c'est pas le français, c'est ça ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Laisse-moi deviner&#8230; Ta mati&#232;re, c'est pas le fran&#231;ais, c'est &#231;a ?



tu as donc reconnu le jeu de mots de devos  ... " je hais les haies qui nous emmurent" 

ils me "haient" dans tous les sens du mot ... c 'est assez etonnant de la part de ceux qui font cela ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Laisse-moi deviner&#8230; Ta mati&#232;re, c'est pas le fran&#231;ais, c'est &#231;a ?



Ah ! Le Petit Doc illustr&#233; en deux volumes ! Il devrait &#234;tre &#224; l'&#233;ducation nationale ce que l'annuaire est au commissariat de police : un moyen d'&#233;viter les bavures :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2006)

ah ça pour baver :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et les annexes !!
> C'est un des vrais plus de la Pleiade , les notes , les complements , divers versions etc etc
> ( j'ai recu , par petit bout , les oeuvres completes de Honoré de B, et je dois dire que je les ai rarement ouvertes , dans cette édition là)
> 
> ...



Mais ouais, super ces annexes ! Je me rappelle que celles de Don Quijote m'avaient bien aide. Ceci etant, je ne les parcours pas systematiquement.

Je ne le repeterai jamais assez : pour qui demenage souvent, et se porte des tas de livres a chaque fois, les Pleiade sont une bonne chose.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah ça pour baver :rateau:


il bave comme pontifient les pensionnaires de l'académie franchaise :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> il bave comme pontifient les pensionnaires de l'académie franchaise :rateau:





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> _"le must du luxe :
> éternuer,
> baver,
> cracher...
> refermer son volume de la Pleïade pour bien que ça colle"_



J'espère que ça vas pas trop choquer la Star Ac du bouquin de luxe des posts précédents. moi j'y suis pour rien :rateau:



HmJ a dit:


> Je ne le repeterai jamais assez : pour qui demenage souvent, et se porte des tas de livres a chaque fois, les Pleiade sont une bonne chose.



Je ne le repeterai jamais assez : pour qui demenage souvent, et se porte des tas de livres a chaque fois, tous les écrits de la Pleïade tiennent en PDF sur un DVD DL.

Qui dit mieux ? !MDR!


----------



## macaronique (26 Décembre 2006)

*Déçu par vos cadeaux ?*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ....... sauf pour les mélanges    !!



Joyeux Noël .
Un couscous ? .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> *Déçu par vos cadeaux ?*



Non cette fois je l'a joue salop.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je ne le repeterai jamais assez : pour qui demenage souvent, et se porte des tas de livres a chaque fois, tous les écrits de la Pleïade tiennent en PDF sur un DVD DL.
> 
> Qui dit mieux ? !MDR!



J'ai beau me servir d'un ordi environ 15h par jour, avoue que ce n'est pas tres commode ni reposant. Et puis le contact avec l'objet est interessant. Il faut de tout a mon avis, un peu de PDF ca va, mais l'approche n'est pas la meme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai eu un tee-shirt à manches longues et un enregistreur de DVD à disque dur.






C'est vraiment chouette ce truc. Sauf que quand je veux supprimer un enregistrement du disque dur, dans le message de confirmation où j'ai le choix entre "oui" et "non", je dois choisir... "non" ! Because y'a un bug dans le bousin (peut-être une erreur de traduction des menus). :mouais:


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'ai eu un tee-shirt à manches longues et un enregistreur de DVD à disque dur.



Y en a qui ont de la chance.

Moi, j'ai eu un tee-shirt à manche courte, et un enregistreur de DVD à disque mou.

Tu veux pas échanger ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2006)

Il est vraiment mou mou, le disque ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Y en a qui ont de la chance.
> 
> Moi, j'ai eu un tee-shirt à manche courte, et un enregistreur de DVD à disque mou.
> 
> Tu veux pas échanger ?


Non, non.

C'est moins cher avec un disque mou ?


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Il est vraiment mou mou, le disque ?



Ah oui. Mou de chez mou. Un peu comme de la margarine. Tu vois le genre ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2006)

Ca c'est pas du mou!

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2006)

Si m&#234;me jpmiss nous montre ses cadeaux&#8230; Bon, celui est pas mal. 

J'ai fait le r&#233;veillon hier soir (parce que!), couch&#233; 3 heures, ce matin je bosse. :sleep: :mouais:
Des cadeaux? Bien s&#251;r. 

_Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais les hu&#238;tres &#231;a me fait pareil que les moules._


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

Un nouveau fil ultra-flood ici ??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un nouveau fil ultra-flood ici ??


Le flood est interdit en dehors des périodes concédées par les modérateurs. Noël étant passé, ne rêve pas trop


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le flood est interdit en dehors des périodes concédées par les modérateurs. Noël étant passé, ne rêve pas trop



Enfin, un fil qui fait 7 pages rien que sur Noël, si on ne peut pas appeler ça flood...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Enfin, un fil qui fait 7 pages rien que sur Noël, si on ne peut pas appeler ça flood...


Certes, mais ce fil va fermer très bientôt et pour la raison que j'ai dite : Noël est passé.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Certes, mais ce fil va fermer très bientôt et pour la raison que j'ai dite : Noël est passé.



Ben voilà...

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre le premier de l'an...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2006)

Tu parles : j'ai toujours les boules


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu parles : j'ai toujours les boules



Oui, mais t'as perdu ton avatar dans le sapin, non ?


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2006)

Voilà, 26 décembre : RV l'année prochaine !


----------

